# Huge stoned wall decal...need advice!



## grneyeldy (Mar 9, 2013)

So far I have mostly been doing stones and HTV for clothing. I finally feel like I've got the hang of things. And then this...lol. I've had a lady ask me to make her a huge 3.5 foot fully stoned decal of her logo (which is strictly words in a nice font) for the wall in her office.

I don't even know where to begin with this. It is also going to be going on a concrete wall. So, best medium to use for application? Best method for applying stones? I'm feeling a little overwhelmed and lost ATM. I do know I can make it happen, but how is the question. How would the seasoned pros approach this?

And I realize this is not related to apparel but surely someone has some answers lol


----------



## Elvessa (Mar 4, 2013)

Not being remotely expert on this subject, I'd say you really need to mount it to something before installing as getting anything to stick to concrete is difficult. If you can find a sign supply store that should have what you need.


Laurie Schiff
Www.fatpetawards.com


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I would recommend the StickOns decal material. You could create the design one word or letter at a time depending on the size and the heat press them on the StickOns decal material. Then they would just pull the backing off the decal and put it on the wall.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Check out Rhinestone World's website. Matt has done several of these.


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

Personally I would approach her about making a very nice shadow box with a cloth backing and the stones mounted on the cloth. You could have the box finished with either wood or metal and really make it look professional.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I would just design it with your software. unless you have a huge cutter to cut the template you will need to divide the template into 4 pieces. Now go to the store and pick up a black tablecloth. now heat press your 4 sections of the design. now take it to a frame shop and have them put it in a frame.


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

LMAO ... is that not what I suggested in the post before. Forget the template, run it on a CAMS and problem solved


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

best26102 said:


> LMAO ... is that not what I suggested in the post before. Forget the template, run it on a CAMS and problem solved



Not really, you suggested a shadow box.. Shadow box and framed, to me, are two different things. I've seen many suggestions from different posters, not all are exactly the same even though they do have some of the same elements. Kind of hard to run on a cams if you don't have one...LMAO


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

i have a few CAMS easy to run anything... grneyeldy has not responded at all...


----------



## grneyeldy (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you all for the suggestions and advice! I have spoken with her again and she really does not want it mounted or applied to any other medium. She has a very unique custom wall Color that she wants the stoned design placed on to act as the background for the decal. I'm not too sure how well any of the decal materials will work on concrete so I guess I have some experimenting to do lol. 

I wish I had a CAMS....one day, maybe! Lol


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

please let us know what you figure out.dont forget pictures!good luck!


----------



## Elli Ly (Aug 28, 2011)

For showing the wall color you may consider to make the 1m design on to matt glass or plexiglass with UV glue and few days filled with handplacing the stones. 
Matt surface is essential for maintaining the look of the concrete mat finish.

What Is the lady willing to pay for this massive work? Just curious.

I do not think there is a media that can do both hold the stones and stick to porous concrete.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I have to agree plus the weight of all of those rhinestones will add some weight to it.


----------



## grneyeldy (Mar 9, 2013)

Elli Ly said:


> For showing the wall color you may consider to make the 1m design on to matt glass or plexiglass with UV glue and few days filled with handplacing the stones.
> Matt surface is essential for maintaining the look of the concrete mat finish.
> 
> What Is the lady willing to pay for this massive work? Just curious.
> ...


Im sorry, I'm not sure I quite understand what you mean. I have considered stencilling out the logo directly onto her painted concrete wall, gluing and hand placing the stones...I'm thinking it's a similar concept to what you mean, minus the plexiglass? If the design was mounted on something I'm still stuck trying to find a way to mount it to the painted concrete. It also happens to be a heritage building so we are not allowed to drill into the concrete at all either.

And yes, she is aware that this will not come cheaply! Lol


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

if you are going to do that check out the Glitz it tool ... (got ours at Hobby Lobby) it might help


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

best26102 said:


> if you are going to do that check out the Glitz it tool ... (got ours at Hobby Lobby) it might help


The Glitz it tool will only heat up the glue on the back of the rhinestone which I don't think that glue will be strong enough to bond to concrete. Your better off buying non hot fix rhinestones and using an adhesive that would bond to concrete. I would also suggest purchasing larger size rhinestones. Less to place for one thing and I think a bigger stone will show up better on a larger surface.


----------



## grneyeldy (Mar 9, 2013)

I have a similar tool and I agree I'm not sure that the hot fix adhesive would cut it. I have checked out some options for glues and epoxy. Some are rated for concrete. I also happen to have some so just have to pick up a few syringes and start testing! I think that will be my best option. 

You suggested using a larger stone. I'm just curious what you would use on a project such as this?


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

grneyeldy said:


> I have a similar tool and I agree I'm not sure that the hot fix adhesive would cut it. I have checked out some options for glues and epoxy. Some are rated for concrete. I also happen to have some so just have to pick up a few syringes and start testing! I think that will be my best option.
> 
> You suggested using a larger stone. I'm just curious what you would use on a project such as this?


I guess you would have to play around with a couple of different sizes to see what would fit for the details you have to do. It's kind of like figuring out whether you need to use ss10 or ss06 to make the graphics fit into the area you want. Shine Art carries ss20, ss30 & ss34 in their hot fix line. Not sure about their non hot fix rhinestones.


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

well the glitz tool would hold the stone until the epoxy holds some, would hate to be holding each stone with tweezers til it sets, or trying to use a transfer to lay the stones on and have any glue squeeze out and touch the transfer sheet. I still say you get a white cloth paint it the color of the brick having the brick pattern on the cloth and apply the stones to that surface. Hang with fishing wire.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Here's a You Tube video I found of someone that put Crystal AB rhinestones on her wall. Maybe you can try to contact her and see if she has any advice for you. 

Bedroom Wall (Crystal AB Rhinestones), In Progress - YouTube


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

BlingItOn said:


> Here's a You Tube video I found of someone that put Crystal AB rhinestones on her wall. Maybe you can try to contact her and see if she has any advice for you.
> 
> Bedroom Wall (Crystal AB Rhinestones), In Progress - YouTube


 OMG can you imagine how long that must a took?That woman must be single.


----------



## grneyeldy (Mar 9, 2013)

Lmao! I have decided how It will be done. In watching the video I came across the Crystal Ninja. She is a Swarovski ambassador. I watched a video of her stoning a private elevator by hand...375000ish stones :/. Good technique though! I would start off the same as making a shirt transfer...same process. Transferring stones to hot fix tape. Transport design to location. Dot the back side of every with adhesive and apply to the wall. 

My husband seems to think I will have adhesion issues as it is painted concrete and on an outside wall...so with drastic fluctuations we have here in temperature, he feels it will create issues. We'll see. Have to test some different adhesives I suppose. Lol.


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

concrete bonding adhesive... just can not get to much or it will stick to your transfer material.


----------



## grneyeldy (Mar 9, 2013)

best26102 said:


> concrete bonding adhesive... just can not get to much or it will stick to your transfer material.


is there a specific brand that you know of that you would recommend? It has been suggested elsewhere to use the Swarovski 2 part epoxy. I ordered some to test BUT it appears to me that it has a fairly thin viscosity so not too sure how well it will work for a vertical install. Working time is 1.5 hours with it.


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

I always use jb weld and have never had an issue.
JB Weld | World's Strongest Bond


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

Once you have your design, it may be easiest for you to project the design onto the wall. As long as it is stable and no-one touches it, it will give you complete freedom and movement to apply them to the concrete, whilst having a perfect placement map.

If you want to check how it looks at any time, you can just turn the projector off to see the stones. Make sure you size the print in your software and then add measured reference points (could just be stickers) to the wall so you can level the print and size it exactly so the circle size in your design matches your stone size


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

20vK said:


> Once you have your design, it may be easiest for you to project the design onto the wall. As long as it is stable and no-one touches it, it will give you complete freedom and movement to apply them to the concrete, whilst having a perfect placement map.
> 
> If you want to check how it looks at any time, you can just turn the projector off to see the stones. Make sure you size the print in your software and then add measured reference points (could just be stickers) to the wall so you can level the print and size it exactly so the circle size in your design matches your stone size


That's a great idea!


----------

